# Legit 2.99 gas



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Everywhere in Columbus today. Gearing up for the winter blend switchover? Fill er up boys!


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Saw it for 2.83 today


----------



## die4irish (Jun 8, 2004)

Flathead76 said:


> Saw it for 2.83 today


^^^^this^^^^^


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

wonder how long this will stick around for?


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Flathead76 said:


> Saw it for 2.83 today


WHOA! Awesome. What are we attributing the low prices to? Everyone only wants to talk about it when they get high.


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

guy on the stock market today says$ 2.50 in a couple months. says they have no more storage and china has gone green there not buying nearly the oil they did six months back. and opec don,t care how low it goes. says theres oil tankers siting in the harbor full and no buddy buying.


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

Time to fill up the motorhome !! Cheapest around Marysville I saw was 289.9


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Heres another image with the price of crude oil during the same time period.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

One more graph(arent they purdy?!) showing a longer time frame.










Looking at this chart I'd have to say it has more to do with stability in the middle east. Which today, we have none. So why it's dipped as low as it has, I really have no idea. The crap seems to be hitting the fan over there. Supply and demande sure. How about the United States energy policy? You say China "going green" has a lot to do with it. Has the United States "gone green" as well? Is this bringing our gas prices down?


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

There's a lot of factors to be considered, and I, having gotten into the Scotch a little bit here, am not disposed to sit here typing it all out! 

For instance, why do you think U.S. legislators not long ago were discussing raising gas taxes? Because, with the more fuel efficient cars on the road, we're not burning as many gallons as one might expect, and the highway fund is suffering for it. 

I also heard something on the radio today that the crude oil price drop has something to do with sanctions against Russia/Putin.

Discuss.


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

hey its all for the good,, now we can turn all that corn into something to sip on.


----------



## SConner (Mar 3, 2007)

As a reminder political discussions are not permitted. There are plenty of other sites for those discussions. Thank you.


----------



## SICKOFIT (Feb 23, 2014)

Saw $2.81 in Fairfield today


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

Still 3.04 here. Price of crude was at 84.00 yesterday. Should drop to under 75 before Thanksgiving.


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

is the dollar getting stronger?

is instability in the middle east the new "normal"?


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Corn prices are really low right now and the price will go down as the season progresses. Wont make a huge difference in the price considering gas is 10 percent ethonal. Every little bit helps.


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

hardwaterfan said:


> is the dollar getting stronger?
> 
> is instability in the middle east the new "normal"?


With our national debt I really doubt it.


----------



## SneakinCreekin (Aug 22, 2014)

The price of fuel always drops prior to the fall election regardless of the party in charge of the White House. This is not a comment about anything political either direction. Just an observation. 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## boss302 (Jun 24, 2005)

Certainty domestic production is part of the lower (and more stable) gasoline price equation


----------



## UFM82 (Apr 6, 2004)

Domestic production is up and we have a little but to thank North Dakota for. Between that production and the Canadian production. The US is slated to become the #1 oil producer next year I think I read. No reason why it can't be cheap again. If it is allowed.


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

Sams Club on Sunday.


----------



## Harbor Hunter (Aug 19, 2007)

Scum_Frog said:


> wonder how long this will stick around for?


 Until after the elections in November.


----------



## James F (Jul 2, 2005)

Harbor Hunter said it right!! Election time is consumer friendly time. May seem funny but the truth IMO


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

3.19 again here in Findlay


----------



## FOSR (Apr 16, 2008)

$3.09 in NW Columbus, but it's probably 20 cents less elsewhere around town. My area seldom has the lowest prices.


----------



## OSUdaddy (Oct 18, 2010)

Better buy today as FuelCaster warned that prices are going up, as seen at many pumps today already.

http://fuelcaster.com/


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

Up to 3.20 now


----------



## War (Oct 15, 2014)

What the? Since when were gas prices this low....


----------



## The Outdoor Connection (Jan 21, 2012)

I've noticed recently that when the price dips below $3 it only stays there for a very short time, a couple days. Then Va-voom, it rockets up 30+ cents. It can rise by that much overnight, but take a week to come back down.


----------



## FOSR (Apr 16, 2008)

> It can rise by that much overnight


It can rise that much in an hour around here. Every brand, every location, same new price. I don't understand why that doesn't get busted as price-fixing.


----------



## Bimmer (Aug 12, 2011)

Paid 2.89 yesterday.


----------



## spikeg79 (Jun 11, 2012)

KaGee said:


> Up to 3.20 now


It was nice while it lasted. One of the gas company goons must have sneezed  .


----------



## The Outdoor Connection (Jan 21, 2012)

FOSR said:


> I don't understand why that doesn't get busted as price-fixing.


 Charge what you want - The market (We the people) will bare it out. Higher prices result in less driving. Lower demand = Falling prices. Oh, what a tangled web is weaved.


----------



## boss302 (Jun 24, 2005)

http://www.the-american-interest.com/blog/2014/10/14/shale-worries-rise-as-oil-prices-fall/ here is an interesting read


----------



## kayak1979 (Jul 13, 2014)

SneakinCreekin said:


> The price of fuel always drops prior to the fall election regardless of the party in charge of the White House. This is not a comment about anything political either direction. Just an observation.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


You're absolutely correct on that observation. It's coincides with elections so everyone feels all giddy about the $2 they saved at the pump.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

2.80 tonight at 5th and olentangy


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

3.07 around here now. Can't figure out how it moves on Sundays.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

James F said:


> Harbor Hunter said it right!! Election time is consumer friendly time. May seem funny but the truth IMO


Uh, not always. I remember George W.'s pres re-election campaign. Gas prices had never been higher, edging toward $4/Gal. He even mentioned it in a campaign speech. He said, something like, "Yeah, I love running for re-election when the gas prices are this high. And I'm supposed to be the oil man, right?"

Anyway, it finally snuck under $3 around here. I can get it for $2.95 for regular right down the street. I'm sure there are places around that are cheaper, but I won't get gas there unless I'm already in the area.


----------



## The Outdoor Connection (Jan 21, 2012)

With seemingly no real reason for its surge last week (other than the price being under $3) can you imagine how much the oil companies made by jumping it thirty cents without an increase in their costs? Whoa! Its no wonder they set records every year


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

With Findlay being the home of Marathon head quarters our news paper has always reported their huge profits on the front page, in your face type print. I suppose if I had shares in the company I might feel different.


----------



## kritterkare (Jul 30, 2014)

I used to fish all over Colorado when the prices were still around 1.50 a gallon or less but what was once 60.00 trips ended up being well over a hundred I could not afford it. I will not forget that while we had record high fuel prices the oil companies made word record earnings, good for them!


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

2.89.9 now all over town. Saw 2.78 in Toledo Saturday.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

$2.85 today in Strongsville across from Rodmakers shop. Heard on the radio that somewhere in Akron was at $2.58!


----------



## SICKOFIT (Feb 23, 2014)

$2.76 in Fairfield this afternoon


----------



## SICKOFIT (Feb 23, 2014)

Gas was $2.65 in Fairfield yesterday afternoon.Drove through there this morning & it was $2.99..Bull****


----------



## Slatebar (Apr 9, 2011)

Weds. Oct. 29. Chillicothe Pilot Station. $2.71... They also had a fresh baked cinnamon roll that was fit to kill for..


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

would you believe 2.80 a gallon?? gas here in Muncie Indiana was 2.95 a gallon, an I had to go to the va up in Marion Indiana and there prices were 2.85 with 5 cents off for cash. I would love to see this trend go until next summer for fishing.
sherman


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

Back to 2.99 here.


----------



## ohiojmj (Apr 16, 2004)

http://www.gasbuddy.com/

Punch your city or zip in and get the price list or click on the map.


----------



## MIGHTY (Sep 21, 2013)

$3.65 for diesel


----------



## buckzye11 (Jul 16, 2009)

For those of you in south Akron... 2.75 corner of s main and portage lakes dr. I think that will be as low as it goes around here... Hope I'm wrong.


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

2.49 for reg around here. Filled my truck for 57.00!!!!!


----------



## buckzye11 (Jul 16, 2009)

buckzye11 said:


> For those of you in south Akron... 2.75 corner of s main and portage lakes dr. I think that will be as low as it goes around here... Hope I'm wrong.


Guess i was wrong... filled up for 2.26 on Arlington Rd Marathon.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

There were two stations in Cleveland that hit $1.99 in the past day or day.


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

Good one buckzye, ha...


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

there's just no way prices will be this low for next summers fishing.

I just filled up my car for 2.45 a gallon and was out later and found it for 2.28 a gallon. broke my heart, LOL.
sherman


----------



## kritterkare (Jul 30, 2014)

ress said:


> 2.49 for reg around here. Filled my truck for 57.00!!!!!


Ahhh I remember when it was at it's highest a lot of pumps would shut off at 100.00 so for 100 I would still not have a full tank and it kept me from fishing so great places.

So listening to NPR and later Yahoo news it sounds like this is intentional overproduction to drive prices down in other oil markets but who knows for sure but the market is down blamed on the lower prices for oil. I would wish this would happen in the Summer for me when I do the most driving.


----------



## spikeg79 (Jun 11, 2012)

Enjoy it while it lasts. Read on Bloomberg via Yahoo earlier some US oil companies are idling oil rigs and temporarily capping wells.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

spikeg79 said:


> Enjoy it while it lasts. Read on Bloomberg via Yahoo earlier some US oil companies are idling oil rigs and temporarily capping wells.


That's exactly what happened the last time oil started dropping toward $50/Bbl. It costs a hell of a lot of money to drill a well, just ask anyone who gets their water that way. If the oil companies can't recover their costs and make a profit, they'd prefer to leave the oil in the ground until the price goes back up. I also heard an oil industry analyst on the radio say that while he didn't think oil should be at $100/Bbl, he didn't think it should be at $50 either! Somewhere in between is the happy medium.


----------



## Mad-Eye Moody (May 27, 2008)

2.22 today in Sandusky...


----------



## James F (Jul 2, 2005)

The oil rich Middle East is fearing that the U.S. is not going to be dependent on their supply.Seems like an alliance is trying be formed against the shale oil business. As we all know Money talks! Some bad moves have been made by some of these companies maybe even false hopes in lower prices at the pump and home heating.Of course this is all speculation!


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

It keeps falling - - 2.38 last night at Mobil.


----------



## FOSR (Apr 16, 2008)

> they'd prefer to leave the oil in the ground until the price goes back up


That's my bandwagon. Save that stash! The USA will be in a stronger position for having it later.


----------



## UFM82 (Apr 6, 2004)

Didn't somebody important say that drilling now wouldn't make any difference for 5-10 years? Wrong on that one too.
One thing that should work on our favor (the consumer that is) is that it has been proven that increasing production lowers prices and that we can compete with the Middle East. Even if prices do rebound and rise above $70 bbl we can restart those idle wells and produce again. Should never be a reason for $100 bbl oil again. But that's reason and we all know reason goes out the window sometimes. 

UFM82


----------



## kritterkare (Jul 30, 2014)

FOSR said:


> That's my bandwagon. Save that stash! The USA will be in a stronger position for having it later.


Instead we sell our oil on the world market in the name of so called oil independence from the middle east and even if we did use only oil produced in America or out leases could it really support America alone long term and what would happen to the prices as oil becomes more and more costly to extract? It is not our oil it is theirs and after the gas hit record prices years ago with no major event causing it we should be concerned.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

$2.29 this weekend.


----------



## Tightlines (Jun 29, 2012)

Watching the local news right now. They said according to gasbuddy.com there are 13 states with gas under $2 gallon. Ohio was one of the states. I filled up yesterday for 2.49.


----------



## BottomBouncer (Jan 20, 2005)

I filled up with e-85 for $1.59!!! Less than $35 dollars to go from a dry tank to 20+ gallons


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

2.09 and headed down here in Columbus....darn I am loving this and planning more trips south now(Hocking county)


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

forget about the news people,,listen to the oil guru,s on the stock market ,there doing this to kill the russia [and others] economics .russia a big suppleir of ISIS. guru says low price till 2017 ,[NOT ME TALKING] ,the guru on the stock market.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

bountyhunter said:


> forget about the news people,,listen to the oil guru,s on the stock market ,there doing this to kill the russia [and others] economics .russia a big suppleir of ISIS. guru says low price till 2017 ,[NOT ME TALKING] ,the guru on the stock market.


might be to slow down our production too ....pipe line and so fourth....but there is a few countries in trouble for sure besides Russia 
this sure will kill the current admin's green energy wishes


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

bountyhunter said:


> forget about the news people,,listen to the oil guru,s on the stock market ,there doing this to kill the russia [and others] economics .russia a big suppleir of ISIS. guru says low price till 2017 ,[NOT ME TALKING] ,the guru on the stock market.


I'm not saying that isn't true, but the so-called gurus are wrong more than they are right. I remember driving to work one morning about 4-5 years ago listening to an interview with T. Boone Pickens in which he said worldwide production had peaked and we would never see oil under $100 a barrel again. Pickens believed that so strongly that he dumped a few hundred million into wind energy. Who knows more about oil than Pickens?

I'm not sure it makes sense that the Saudis are pumping oil to damage ISIS. Both are Sunni Muslims. Even if they aren't sympathetic to ISIS, low oil prices are going to damage the Kurds and Shia fighting ISIS. It's a tangled web.

It is fun watching Putin squirm, but I don't see how a destabilized Russia benefits anyone.


----------



## BottomBouncer (Jan 20, 2005)

I'm curious to know why the diesel price is what it is????

When I was a kid(born in '80) diesel was always slightly less than regular. It stayed pretty close for a while, then diesel became more expensive. Then in recent months I've seen diesel less than regular a couple times. Now diesel is still way up there while regular drops.


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

diesel is heating oil in a different color.


----------



## James F (Jul 2, 2005)

Sometimes I think the Chemists at the refineries are always messing with the fuel mix to what amounts to manipulating the make up or blend just to call it a better fuel than before. I know that the seasons do make a difference but I'm just not sure how some additives like ethanol really help, beside supporting agriculture. I like that the price is kind of affordable, for some on a fixed income it's still restricts travelling to far for a couple of trips using two tankful's. And that's were I and a few more are, at the moment. Don't get me wrong I'm not complaining, just stating a fact, I live near A/C airport and would love to make a few trips to the Tappan area and back for under $ 40.00. My vehicle isn't as easy on fuel as it used to be


----------



## kritterkare (Jul 30, 2014)

BottomBouncer said:


> I'm curious to know why the diesel price is what it is????
> 
> When I was a kid(born in '80) diesel was always slightly less than regular. It stayed pretty close for a while, then diesel became more expensive. Then in recent months I've seen diesel less than regular a couple times. Now diesel is still way up there while regular drops.


Yes in the past excuses for higher diesel prices were that trucks do more damage to the roads which the trucks transport our goods so at the time and today I do not understand the bias.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

I'm hearing about $1.99/gal somewhere around columbus here. Nothing confirmed. $2.14 last night confirmed though!


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

BottomBouncer said:


> I'm curious to know why the diesel price is what it is????
> 
> When I was a kid(born in '80) diesel was always slightly less than regular. It stayed pretty close for a while, then diesel became more expensive. Then in recent months I've seen diesel less than regular a couple times. Now diesel is still way up there while regular drops.


I'll date myself here. When I was a kid there was only two types of gas, leaded and diesel! The only vehicles that used diesel were the semis and large trucks. So there was no real demand for diesel. And the only places they could buy gas were truck stops. No residential stations sold diesel gas.

Then when unleaded gas came along, they said it would be cheaper because they actually had to add the lead to leaded gas. A step during refinement that could eliminate resulting in cheaper prices. Hah! Well...

My belief is that when they started all the emission control standards, is when the prices of gas really took a leap. It was common driving down the the road behind clouds of black smoke and smog when I was young! Lol! And we could fill up those muscle cars for $5.00!


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

MassillonBuckeye said:


> I'm hearing about $1.99/gal somewhere around columbus here. Nothing confirmed. $2.14 last night confirmed though!


2.09 Indianola/Oakland park Dairy mart 
darn with my dollar off at Kroger or Turkeyhill that will be 1.09 ....to bad the Van isn't empty with a 33 gallon tank to max out there limit 

under 2.00 is on the west side of Columbus 
http://www.columbusgasprices.com/in...South&area=Columbus - SW&area=Columbus - West


----------



## EStrong (Jul 23, 2014)

Down in Cincy, $1.96 for the cheap at UDF in Fairfield, $2.26 for PREMIUM at Costco in Tri-County. LOTS of places down here at $1.99 for the cheap.

www.gasbuddy.com this is a great website to track prices, check trends and keep a list of favorite stations.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

BottomBouncer said:


> I'm curious to know why the diesel price is what it is????
> 
> When I was a kid(born in '80) diesel was always slightly less than regular. It stayed pretty close for a while, then diesel became more expensive. Then in recent months I've seen diesel less than regular a couple times. Now diesel is still way up there while regular drops.





polebender said:


> I'll date myself here. When I was a kid there was only two types of gas, leaded and diesel! The only vehicles that used diesel were the semis and large trucks. So there was no real demand for diesel. And the only places they could buy gas were truck stops. No residential stations sold diesel gas.
> 
> Then when unleaded gas came along, they said it would be cheaper because they actually had to add the lead to leaded gas. A step during refinement that could eliminate resulting in cheaper prices. Hah! Well...
> 
> My belief is that when they started all the emission control standards, is when the prices of gas really took a leap. It was common driving down the the road behind clouds of black smoke and smog when I was young! Lol! And we could fill up those muscle cars for $5.00!


I'll date myself here as well! One of the reasons that diesel is so high (not the only reason) is that a few years ago the EPA mandated that refineries change from Low Sulfur Diesel to Ultra Low Sulfur Diesel. I can remember the prices jumping, seemingly, overnight! 

I also remember that when emission controls were first introduced the first thing it killed was your gas mileage! So, of course, we started burning a whole lot more fuel. When I was just out of high school, you could throw 2-3 bucks worth of gas in the car and cruise all day! Heck, I think we knew every back road between here and Niagara Falls!

I've also heard that this strategy is to punish Putin for his ambitions to try to recreate the old USSR. Russia's foreign exchange economy is almost totally oil based.

And there's also a question as to whether "fossil" fuels are actually that! But, that's a little deeper than we've gone so far.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

$2.99 is high around here this week. I regularly see it for $2.22.9. I'm so giddy, I top off my tank whenever I see it that low whether I need it or not-kind of like pinching myself to see if I'm dreaming this!


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

haven't seen it below 2.00 yet here in muncie Indiana, but it's getting very close. I went out tonight and found it down to 2.08 a gallon. sure hope its not back up to 5.00 a gallon next summer.
sherman


----------



## kritterkare (Jul 30, 2014)

Yep the lower prices make me a little bit nervous as I know the prices are not down cause the oil guys are being friendly to us, we need to face the fact that oil can make or break an economy weather ours or others and instability anywhere in the world can cause instability in other parts. I just hope we are not being childish with Russia.


----------



## bad luck (Apr 9, 2009)

Haven't read all replies so maybe this hash been covered. Think I can explain w/o being political. 


Prices are being pushed down by OPEC to put the U.S. frackers out of business. This ploy is ok with Saudi , Quatar, Kuwait , and a few others, but bleeding the he11 out of Venezuela, Russia, Iran......and rest of OPEC.....but their willing to do this to keep US dependant on THEIR oil. Thus Cuba's partners are broke, so who does everybody come running to when they need money.,........the price of oil per barrel, the expanded fracking in U S , and Cuba deal.....all connected.



If the U.S. will allow US companies to export oil and gas (which by law they currently cannot), they will be able to ride out the losses on oil and we all win in long run....if frackers go out of business , don't think for 1 minute prices wont fly up REAL high.....


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

c. j. stone said:


> $2.99 is high around here this week. I regularly see it for $2.22.9. I'm so giddy, I top off my tank whenever I see it that low whether I need it or not-kind of like pinching myself to see if I'm dreaming this!


Same here! Get while the gettings good! Or is it only gettin better?!

A little easier to justify driving a little further on my next fishing excursion


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

bad luck said:


> Haven't read all replies so maybe this hash been covered. Think I can explain w/o being political.
> 
> 
> Prices are being pushed down by OPEC to put the U.S. frackers out of business. This ploy is ok with Saudi , Quatar, Kuwait , and a few others, but bleeding the he11 out of Venezuela, Russia, Iran......and rest of OPEC.....but their willing to do this to keep US dependant on THEIR oil. Thus Cuba's partners are broke, so who does everybody come running to when they need money.,........the price of oil per barrel, the expanded fracking in U S , and Cuba deal.....all connected.
> ...


I could be wrong but that sounds awfully political to me. Lets try not get this thread shut down ok?

Are you meaning to say the US isn't exporting CRUDE oil? We certainly export oil, as a matter of fact we are the largest
According to Breitbart.com, US oil exports are at a 57 year high http://www.breitbart.com/big-government/2014/11/07/u-s-oil-exports-hit-57-year-high/

"American Supply shock" is driving the price down according to them.



> The American supply shock to the upside has caused the price of oil to plummet by 25% in the longest streak of continuously falling prices in 13 years. International oil producers panicked as their export revenue withered. According to Stratfor, Libya cranked up production from about 200,000 bpd to more than 900,000 bpd. Saudi Arabia, Nigeria and Iraq also hit the accelerator pedal on production increases.


We are also starting to allow the exporting of crude anyhow. Most now goes to Canada but check this out.. From the Wall Street Journal... 


> People in the industry said the U.S. Commerce Department, which oversees oil exports, has been encouraging companies to pursue independent exports without having to issue new rulings permitting it, a process being called &#8220;self-classification.&#8221; The department didn&#8217;t respond to requests for comment. Department officials have maintained that there has been no change to U.S. oil-export policies.


http://www.wsj.com/articles/bhp-to-...out-formal-u-s-government-approval-1415140850

Certainly not an expert here but I personally like the refining here in the good ole USA. Doesn't that mean US jobs? Its easy to load up the crude and ship it off for someone else to deal with.

*One way or another we are turning the oil industry on its head right now and I like it!*


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

2.25 last night. I saw that the price of crude oil was up 2.37 or so yesterday so we'll see if they bump up the price again.


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

FRACKING WILL NEVER GO AWAY, here in ohio were now fracking in shallower wells, three with in 10miles of my house ,those old wells are producing better than ever.


----------



## Harbor Hunter (Aug 19, 2007)

Saw 2.13 in Willard last night.


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

If it gets to 1.99 here I'll top off my tank and save the receipt, it might be a collector item some day!


----------



## PatSea (Oct 10, 2004)

Costco in Dayton is $1.98 as of about noon Saturday.


----------



## FISHIN 2 (Jun 22, 2005)

Gas at Speedway was 1.98 gal, used a few points,cards and got gas for, ready, 1.46 per gallon up to 25 gal, and believe me, I got it all, merry Xmas to me.


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

Geeeezzzee!


----------



## UFM82 (Apr 6, 2004)

Killer
Bought gift cards at Kroger, bought groceries as well, went to fill up today. Final cost? $.98 per gallon. Filled my truck for a whopping $22. WoooooHoooooo!!! ( $1 off per gallon.)


----------



## BottomBouncer (Jan 20, 2005)

I agree 100% that this is Saudi trying to screw American production. They always use their oil production to influence our country. For example, when Bush was in office and gas prices were starting to go high. He asked Saudi to increase production to ease gas prices. They didn't do it.

Fast forward to 2012. Romney is talking about getting us energy independent. Gas prices are high. Suddenly Saudi has a soft spot and increases production. So, right before elections gas prices start going down. 

The worst thing American producers could do is lower production. Beat the middle east at their own game. They are trying to break our economy. They are taking a hit in the process, but they feel the lower gas prices will make fracking not worth the cost and fracking will go under.

I would continue to increase production and beat them at their own game.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

BottomBouncer said:


> I agree 100% that this is Saudi trying to screw American production. They always use their oil production to influence our country. For example, when Bush was in office and gas prices were starting to go high. He asked Saudi to increase production to ease gas prices. They didn't do it.
> 
> Fast forward to 2012. Romney is talking about getting us energy independent. Gas prices are high. Suddenly Saudi has a soft spot and increases production. So, right before elections gas prices start going down.
> 
> ...


If that's true, I think it would be a remarkably short-sighted analysis by the Saudis, who are usually smarter than that. Oil and gas companies are in the oil and gas business. It costs a pile of money to sink a well. Also, the vast majority of American oil companies are publicly traded, which means they have shareholders, which mean they have a fiduciary responsibility to turn a profit! 

If the price of oil drops below a certain point American producers will simply start capping wells. Leave the oil (or gas) in the ground until it's financially feasible to take it out. Go ahead Saudis, pump your brains out! I have read and heard in several places that total U.S. reserves of petroleum absolutely dwarf the Saudis. Throw in Russia (and who really knows how much oil they have in the ground), Great Britain, Canada, Venezuela, etc., and suddenly the Saudis don't look like the big, bad bully throwing their weight around. Go ahead Saudis, STOP pumping your brains out! When the price is right, we'll just open up our taps and you can sit back and make NO MONEY AT ALL!

As far as Saudi Arabia increasing production, you may be right, but what I heard was that at the last OPEC meeting, which was called to discuss limiting production, no agreement could be found. My feeling is that the consensus was, "What difference would it make?" Which had to be a tough pill for them to swallow. It means that OPEC doesn't matter as much anymore. Man, does that make me smile!

As far as what I posted earlier, about the term "fossil" fuel possibly being a misnomer, I'm going to have to look for that again. I don't remember how I found it before, but the gist of the presentation was, that the depths that new oil and gas reserves are being found basically rules out the possibility of their being "fossil" fuels. And there is a body of thought that the processes which produce oil and gas are still active within the planet!


----------



## kritterkare (Jul 30, 2014)

BottomBouncer said:


> I agree 100% that this is Saudi trying to screw American production. They always use their oil production to influence our country. For example, when Bush was in office and gas prices were starting to go high. He asked Saudi to increase production to ease gas prices. They didn't do it.
> 
> Fast forward to 2012. Romney is talking about getting us energy independent. Gas prices are high. Suddenly Saudi has a soft spot and increases production. So, right before elections gas prices start going down.
> 
> ...


Well to be fair when gas prices hit records in America the American oil companies made world record profits at the same time and we were the ones who took and continued to take the hit, there is more going on in the industry then we will ever know.


----------



## BottomBouncer (Jan 20, 2005)

kritterkare said:


> Well to be fair when gas prices hit records in America the American oil companies made world record profits at the same time and we were the ones who took and continued to take the hit, there is more going on in the industry then we will ever know.


I have no problem with anyone making a profit.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

BottomBouncer said:


> I have no problem with anyone making a profit.


I see nothing wrong with anyone making a reasonable profit. but they were reporting billions in profits every quarter.

when the gas prices got so high when Clinton was our president he started an investigation that brought the prices back down.

I really don't know all the facts as to why the price is going down or when its going to go back up. but for now im just enjoying the price of gas. and I would really like to see it hit 1.00 a gallon before it starts going back up.
sherman


----------



## James F (Jul 2, 2005)

Lay -offs are happening her in Ohio as well. Some of it might be due to stricter regulations.


----------



## The Outdoor Connection (Jan 21, 2012)

They're all in cahoots with one another. There's no fear in raising prices if everyone raises it too. Have you ever noticed that when the price jumps every station has it at the exact same price point for one day, then the next day(s) they inch it down.


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

montagc said:


> 1.99 for 87 on 128 near Hamilton. Why is 89 still over 3 bucks, and diesel nearer to $4?


1.79 For Regular in Hilliard (Columbus).

Mid grade was like 1.97, and premium was $2.08, what happend to the 10cent "spread" 

Still was able to get Premium for like $1.60/Gallon with fuel perks. Absolute insanity.


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

1.74 in Toledo


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

James F said:


> Lay -offs are happening her in Ohio as well. Some of it might be due to stricter regulations.


Stricter regulations? New laws were recently passed? We've done a pretty good job keeping the politics out of this so far..


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

just how low will it go . ???


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

Heard on the news yesterday some think 1.50 by summer. Will put Russia in deeper economic trouble and force them out of thinking the Old Russia can return.
(Hope that's not political)


----------



## FOSR (Apr 16, 2008)

Russia deserves the grief. They have been using energy to jack Europe around for decades. Make them mad, and they close the pipelines and/or jack the prices. If you have no fallback alternate source, you're wearing sweaters in your house because you're lucky not to freeze the plumbing.

They had problems with Ukraine shutting off their pipelines, and that's why they ran a new line under the Baltic Sea. They also want to run one under the Black Sea but that seems to have tanked

http://fortune.com/2014/12/02/russia-abandons-black-sea-gas-pipeline-to-south-eastern-europe/

BTW as the Ruble is crashing, what the heck does it cost to service something like an Audi or BMW over there..?


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Filled up for 7$ xmas eve,with fuel perks... man if its 1.50 gllon this summer. Can somebody say screw indland lake fishin,ill be at erie all summer!


----------



## BottomBouncer (Jan 20, 2005)

ress said:


> Heard on the news yesterday some think 1.50 by summer. Will put Russia in deeper economic trouble and force them out of thinking the Old Russia can return.
> (Hope that's not political)


That would be awesome! It would knock $350 off the fuel bill for our annual trip down to the Gulf.


----------



## James F (Jul 2, 2005)

bountyhunter said:


> just how low will it go . ???


Even if it stays at this price through the summer, I and many others will save plenty! Here's to more affordable road tripsMight even be able to do some upgrades on the boat.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Saugeyefisher said:


> Filled up for 7$ xmas eve,with fuel perks... man if its 1.50 gllon this summer. Can somebody say screw indland lake fishin,ill be at erie all summer!


I'm gonna hold you to that!


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

.81 x 35 gallons = 28.66.....dang that was nice....thanks to 1.00 off at Kroger fuel perks


----------



## FlashGordon (Mar 19, 2014)

$1.52 in Crawfordsville, IN right now.


----------



## saugmon (Jun 14, 2006)

Saugeyefisher said:


> Filled up for 7$ xmas eve,with fuel perks... man if its 1.50 gllon this summer. Can somebody say screw indland lake fishin,ill be at erie all summer!


I can get back to my $2 per saugeye!!! I can afford to get the 1998 silverado out more with the whopping 10 mpg that it gets!!! Deer camp will be cheaper this time!

BTW: Avoid bellefontaine. They finally got below the $2 price and down to a whopping $1.89. All other towns probably 20 cents cheaper.


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

Lowest around here today is 1.87


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

just found it for 1.86 per gallon here in Muncie Indiana. if gas prices stay around this price or cheaper I will be doing my ice fishing in February down in ft. pierce florida. i'll even be taking my old 16' tri hull boat as a sled, LOL.
sherman


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

Down to 1.81. Now I want to buy some even if the tank is full


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

ress said:


> Down to 1.81. Now I want to buy some even if the tank is full


I kinda know how you feel. filled my tank at 1.86 a gallon then had to make a trip up to gas city and they had gas for 1.74 with cash. but my tank was still almost full. maybe next time.
sherman


----------



## boss302 (Jun 24, 2005)

I'm "hoptimistic" that oil will do as natural gas did and fall silly low before stabilizing at a happy place where it is cosumer friendly yet there is still $ for the E & P companies to chase it....let's pray that the political portion of the price game stabilizes


----------



## Tightlines (Jun 29, 2012)

sherman51 said:


> I kinda know how you feel. filled my tank at 1.86 a gallon then had to make a trip up to gas city and they had gas for 1.74 with cash. but my tank was still almost full. maybe next time.
> sherman


I just got home from a 2 week vacation at siesta beach florida. The cheapest prices i seen anywhere was at gas city on the way home at $1.74. The best part was my total fuel bill was under $400. And that was with my suburban.


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

Not sure if this is across the board or just a local spike....... price on one side of town (Tiffin) was just increased ~0.40 and i know at least one other station raising theirs as well. I just got back from topping off my tank @ 1.69.


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

yep now the gauging will begin. I,d be happy at $2.35 a gal and hold there. for years.


----------



## UFM82 (Apr 6, 2004)

Yep, $.30 bump now. Just saw it at UDF here at 2.09, was 1.79 on my way in to work. Hope it stays low for a while...


----------



## kritterkare (Jul 30, 2014)

Crazy how many price differences in Ohio but I just went to Colorado and 1.86 was the cheapest I saw and 249 about the highest though so much cheaper then the last time I made the trip in July. 2.00 seems to be the average here.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Anyone buying oil? $50 a barrel? I have to think that this cannot continue for long! I'd love it if it did!


----------



## The Outdoor Connection (Jan 21, 2012)

Down 500 pts in two days. When NRG stocks hit the tipping point it all changed. Mark my point in an earlier post - this is the first correction the stations moved up to that magical price point jump of thirty cents since the epic slide began. That in and of itself seems too coincidental. The Saudi's sure did it to the Frackers!


----------



## spikeg79 (Jun 11, 2012)

Just checked Gasbuddy after hearing on the local news this morning that gas prices are going up and low and behold quite a few Toledo stations are above the $2.00 mark.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

$2.09 EVERYWHERE in Columbus last night it seemed.


----------



## EStrong (Jul 23, 2014)

Down here in Cincy some places jumped up between 25 and 40 cents last night and this morning. I scored Premium 93 at Costco in Tri-County for $1.98 last night. I can't remember the last time I paid less than $2 for Premium. Hope it stays like this, more long distance fishing trips this year.


----------



## James F (Jul 2, 2005)

The Outdoor Connection said:


> Down 500 pts in two days. When NRG stocks hit the tipping point it all changed. Mark my point in an earlier post - this is the first correction the stations moved up to that magical price point jump of thirty cents since the epic slide began. That in and of itself seems too coincidental. The Saudi's sure did it to the Frackers!


The Saudi's definitely view Fracking as a serious threat to their dominance in the oil industry! I have a family member associated with oil production in the middle east since the late 1940's,he has retired and his son has been involved in the business since 1976.They have never had any say in the price of oil, only the drilling and transfer process.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

33 cent jump, and the barrel price is dropping .....well at least yesterday....can't say I have see the price today


----------



## buckzye11 (Jul 16, 2009)

MassillonBuckeye said:


> $2.09 EVERYWHERE in Columbus last night it seemed.


Same here.... 2.09 no mater where I went in Summit and Wayne Co. So whom is the person or group of people that decide this? Is there a gas station pricing guide they go by?


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

2.09 here as well. My understanding is the increase is related to the drop on Wall Street. Major oil companies are losing billions of profit dollars so they have to recoup in order to get investers back which leads to bigger Wall Street numbers, MoneyBall.


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

UFM82 said:


> ...Just saw it at UDF here at 2.09...





MassillonBuckeye said:


> .....$2.09 EVERYWHERE in Columbus....





buckzye11 said:


> Same here.... 2.09 no mater where I went....





ress said:


> ....2.09 here as well......


$2.09 at all but one station in Tiffin today. That guy didn't get the memo. He was @ 2.04.


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

Can't believe it..1.99 today! Mind games...


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

The original date of this post was 3 months ago 10-10. The gas had dropped just below $3.00 a gallon. Since then it's dropped over another dollar! So even at $2.09 I'm not complaining...yet! Lol!


----------



## The Outdoor Connection (Jan 21, 2012)

They must have done a lot of research to come up with the price point of thirty cents or slightly around that increment. For every time the price rises by that figure.


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

hey guys they can charge ANY amount they want, oil price does not matter, there doing this to destroy russia who supplies isis. have you noticed since oil dropped the fighting has slowed?


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

our gas is back up to 2.06 a gallon here in Muncie Indiana. I sure hope prices don't keep trending upwards. im still planning my first ice fishing trip to ft. pierce florida around the 1st of feb.

the only problem right now is figuring out which vehicle to use for my 16' snow sled. I get 12 mpg with my truck not pulling anything. with my mercury grand marquis I get around 24 not pulling anything. I just don't know how bad its going to effect my mileage in the car or the truck. im thinking maybe 14 to 15 in the car and 10 to 12 for the truck. the car already has a trailer hitch so I don't have that worry. and it will get much better mileage after we get down there. it has the 4.6 v-8 motor so it should have enough power. but the truck has the 6.8 v-10 engine and I know it has plenty of power. I know I can run the cruise on the truck with no problem. but im just not sure if I can run the cruise and overdrive in the car. guess I should have started a new thread.
sherman


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

gas was back up to 2.06 and my truck was begging for some of that cheap gas. I had to make a trip over to the west side of town in my truck. I had been letting it just sit. but I get up to my local station and gas was back down to 1.97 but I was in a hurry and kept going. on the west side of town I found gas for 1.77 a gallon. I filled up my truck for a little over 52.00 and it was on empty. actually felt kinda good. im use to paying somewhere around 100.00 for a tank. I had to go back to the west side of town today and its down to 1.74 a gallon. my local station is down to 1.86 a gallon. come on feb and my ice fishing trip to ft pierce florida, LOL.
sherman


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

In North Canton today - $1.79


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

I found it for $1.68 in kent today.. 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

1.92 lowest around here today.


----------



## The Outdoor Connection (Jan 21, 2012)

the other day - he said Oil would never be over $100 a barrel again!


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

I was up in the north end of Columbus today and they had gas at $1.76. I live on the east side and the Speedway was $2.09, Shell was $1.99, and Kroger and Giant Eagle are at $1.93. All four of these gas stations are within 2 miles of each other. This is crazy.


----------



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

Yesterday the Starfire in Cadiz, O had it at $1.68.9. I filled up


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

I seen gas today anywhere from 1.74 up to 2.29. sure hope I find the cheap stations on my trip to florida. talked to my sister and brother n law today and they said where they live in port saint lucy gas is around 2.26 a gallon. that's still low enough to be able to make my trip. have to wait for some meds to come in around the 1st of feb then im gone.
sherman


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

Boy we're stuck at 1.91 around here. I drove to Indian Lake last week and in the small towns and around IL gas was around 1.84 and from a friend's word it's still that. My son laughs at me for complaining about paying an extra 2 bucks for a tank full. Oil closed at 45.00 yesterday = Crazy!


----------



## Iowa Dave (Sep 27, 2009)

$1.72 for e-10 and $1.92 for non e here in Iowa.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

gas had pretty much settled at 1.93 a few days ago at all stations I checked. then I was out yesterday and they had changed. it ran fron 1.87 up to 2.29 at one station. would really like to see it down to about 1.75 by the 1st of next month for my trip to florida. but its going to vary on my trip. my sister in pt st lucy she said it was staying around 2.29 a gallon.
sherman


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

$1.59 in Mentor... Primarily due to new Getgo starting a price war. Who am I am pray for peace? Fill her up.....


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Snakecharmer said:


> $1.59 in Mentor... Primarily due to new Getgo starting a price war. Who am I am pray for peace? Fill her up.....


THIS IS SPARTAAAAAAAA!

$1.90-$2.00 around Columbus yesterday.


----------



## weekend angler (Dec 31, 2011)

Jumped from $1.78 to $2.15 yesterday in Cincinnati area


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

1.91 to 2.15 all over. Strange how they all go to the same amount even if they were not the same to begin with.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

our stations had all moved to over 2.00 a gallon. then I was out yesterday and it had dropped to 1.98 to 1.99 a gallon. good prices to you all.
sherman


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

$2.15 EVERYWHERE around Columbus for the past few days... What happened?


----------



## Fishingislife (May 20, 2004)

$1.97 today in grove city.


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

1.79 in twinsburg (both sheetz and get go on 82, not sure about the BP) but my town seems to have a little price war going.....completely filled up the truck and got a gallon of gas for the snowblower for $15.75 with fuel perks. heavenly...

oil around $44 right now...so the recent bump cant be explained by oil price.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

I just don't get it. yesterday gas prices was 1.98 to 1.99, today its 2.29 every where I checked. it got down to 1.74 at one time now its 2.29 that's a jump of 0.55 a gallon. just no reason for prices to go back up that much.
sherman


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

I have been watching the Dow. When it falls by around 150 to 250 pts. the gas price goes up, when it stays steady the price lowers slowly. And when it flirts with record highs the price of gas drops fast. Just saying..


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

sherman51 said:


> I just don't get it. yesterday gas prices was 1.98 to 1.99, today its 2.29 every where I checked. it got down to 1.74 at one time now its 2.29 that's a jump of 0.55 a gallon. just no reason for prices to go back up that much.
> 
> sherman



It's a scam! The oil companies were loosing revenue, which lowers their stock prices. I see the prices going back up-and staying there! The "bigs" control the prices and "can do what they damned well please"! Supposedly, there was a glut of crude from the mid-east. Doesn't matter, watch it GO! JMO!!


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

2.35 at 5th and Olentangy.... Uht oh!


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

Same here,,,,


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

well I made my first fill up for my trip to florida yesterday. and the prices had dropped back down to 2.19 a gallon. but with the refinery going on strike and people buying up more gas incase the prices going back up will surely make gas prices higher
sherman.


----------



## spikeg79 (Jun 11, 2012)

Yep a lot of stations in Toledo were at $2.35 yesterday too. Guessing somebody in the oil companies caught a cold lol .


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

$1.79 at Getgo in Twinsburg....Just up 480 from Gander Mountain...They have Guide Series Trolling Rod for planer, downrigger, leadcore and dipsey normally $79.99 noe from $29.97-$34.97........


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

streamstalker said:


> Close to a 20% jump in one day.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Seems a good enough reason to me to make a bunch of money back! You have a lot of investors who lost their butts over the past couple months I'm guessing.. This is the market fighting against the deflation?


----------



## spikeg79 (Jun 11, 2012)

Stock up now, heard on one of the newscasts this morning that experts expect gas to be above $3/a gallon by spring.


----------



## James F (Jul 2, 2005)

Nothing like a good old strike to jack the price, setting the tone for the summer price hike.


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

From what I've read, refinery production has more to do with gas prices than the price of crude. Supply decreases while demand stays the same, and prices shoot up faster.

Makes sense to me ...


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Refinery workers on strike. The strike expanded to 11 sites. This aint good. The Oil boom over???


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

I filled up my car for my trip to florida, I don't remember just what I paid for that tank. but on the way down I was lucky I bought all my gas between 1.94 to 1.99. then when my car broke down and I got it fixed and needed gas so I filled up for 2.10. I got close to 15 miles per gallon. the first tank was 15.9 then the rest was 14.6 to 14.9. so I did ok on gas. but my car is still tore up. I have a mechanic that lives across the street from my sister. he is supposed to check it out for me, but he has been very slow. if he doesn't get to it pretty soon im going to just take it to ford.
sherman


----------



## The Outdoor Connection (Jan 21, 2012)

I was reading the story linked below about how drivers in Saudi Arabia pay 47 cents for a gallon of gas. Get this - Their main concern is - quote - When are we going to break the reliance on oil as our main source of revenue? Sound familiar?? Switch up a couple words and it could have been from here in the states saying, When are we going to break our reliance on foreign oil! Seriously what else could take over in exports from SA rather than oil...sand for glass making? And yet several people in the story float that wish. The country has nearly a trillion dollars in cash on-hand from oil with almost zero debt. wow
http://www.msn.com/en-us/news/other...look-what-it-costs-in-saudi-arabia/ar-AA98pix


----------



## Lowell H Turner (Feb 22, 2011)

The ironic thing is Saudi Arabia at least in the recent past IMPORTED about 1/4th of their WATER...you can`t drink oil. During the 1st Gulf War water prices in Saudi quietly rose to over $2 a gallon briefly until the Royal Saudi government stepped in and signed a several year generous water supply contract. Ironic perhaps. The TRUE `show of force was here in the United States and Europe as within days the price of a barrel of oil started to sky rocket and to avoid that alone from derailing the international Coalition the Royal House of Saud AND the Emir of Kuwait quietly promised that #1: IF the individual retailers sold gas the NEXT DAY for more than what ever it cost the day before Sad(deleted) Insane invaded Kuwait the Saudis would ENSURE that they would get NO MORE crude to refine OR retail-no `idle` threat from them at that time and #2: that what ever the price of gas and more importantly desiel was the day before the invasion that after the liberation of Kuwait that it would REMAIN within 25 cents of that price for the next 10 YEARS...and by God it pretty much did. THAT is true `power`...


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

Saw a Marathon at 2.39 and another at 2.17. I bet it is going up soon.


----------



## The Outdoor Connection (Jan 21, 2012)

Rose 25+ cents overnight here. Probably in response to Brian Williams' punishment <kidding>


----------



## The Outdoor Connection (Jan 21, 2012)

61% of their oil & gas properties GONE > http://www.msn.com/en-us/money/companies/the-price-of-oil-is-about-to-blow-a-hole-in-corporate-accounting/ar-BBicIp3


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Around $2.50 everywhere I've seen lately.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

iys going up fast and im trapped in fl.


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

streamstalker said:


> I read today that oil prices are falling again and that we have so much oil flowing now we don't have anywhere to store it.


I seriously hope that is not true. If it is you can bet theboilncompaniesbwill shut the wells down to create demand and higher prices for us, higher profit for them!


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

2.44 around here. Down from 2.50 last weekend.


----------



## The Outdoor Connection (Jan 21, 2012)

K XL may have been able to send more oil faster but they still have this Twin line from Pontiac, which I'd never heard about. Then while I was researching what the word 'Contango' meant, above being a refinery company name (its the process of storing oil til the price goes back up, ensuring a higher return), I saw this from Reuters in a story earlier this year >

"the capacity of U.S. commercial oil storage tanks has expanded by a third since 2010...As a result, those onshore tanks are barely a third full, with less than 150 million barrels of the nation's total 439 million barrels of shell storage capacity...more than half of the nation's tanks still stand empty, the data show."

So they are nearing capacity in OK (where not only the 'wind' comes sweeping down the plain) but everywhere else in the country tanks have lots of room!


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

MassillonBuckeye said:


> WHOA! Awesome. What are we attributing the low prices to? Everyone only wants to talk about it when they get high.


Supply and demand. :S


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

2.36 now. Stock Market slipped a little so up it went and the Dow gained so back down it goes.


----------



## FOSR (Apr 16, 2008)

2.48 around here


----------



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

It's $2.38 here and was $2.39 in Seminole Florida last Tuesday when I left.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

2.47 is the cheapest I've seen it here in port st lucy fl. I don't know what the price is back home in Indiana.


----------



## AEFISHING (Apr 25, 2004)

2.01 in Garlinburg last weekend.


----------



## krustymc223 (Jul 19, 2009)

. . Sherman, go to www.gasbuddy.com, click on gas price maps, and you can see gas prices in any state or city within the last few hours!


----------



## The Outdoor Connection (Jan 21, 2012)

Will oil be $20 a barrel or $90? http://www.msn.com/en-us/money/topstocks/get-ready-for-a-much-bigger-oil-shock/ar-AA9AaVm


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

krustymc223 said:


> . . Sherman, go to www.gasbuddy.com, click on gas price maps, and you can see gas prices in any state or city within the last few hours!


thanks very much for the web site. it looks like im going to be spending over 2.00 a gallon on the way home. the prices here in port st lucy had went up to 2.54 then on the way fishing this morning it was down to 2.44 then after fishing on the way home I had to fill up and it was back up to 2.49 a gallon. go figure. I guess I should have stopped and got gas this morning., LOL.
sherman


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

Most are 2.24 but I did see a Marathon at 2.20 today.


----------



## The Outdoor Connection (Jan 21, 2012)

sherman51 said:


> Don't fret nor drive across town to save a nickel per gallon. A 20 gallon fillup would be one whopping dollar.


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

42.25 right now....wow! surprised gas isn't at 1.59 again....its higher than I would've thought.....I need gas today too...lol


----------



## BuzzBait Brad (Oct 17, 2014)

The Outdoor Connection said:


> Don't fret nor drive across town to save a nickel per gallon. A 20 gallon fillup would be one whopping dollar.


Yea but spending less money at the gas station that is cheaper is "sticking it to the man" lol


----------



## spikeg79 (Jun 11, 2012)

In Toledo one station is @ 2.59/gal, cheapest is 2.01 @ Costco, a lot of stations are in the 2.40's according to gasbuddy.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

I didn't do bad on my trip home from fl. I filled up at 2.44 then my next tank was 2.02 then 2.04 then I stopped when my low gas light came on and it was 2.49 so I got 5.00 and went on down the road and got it for 2.07 then filled up at home for 2.07.

yesterday gas prices was 1.99 to 2.29 here at home.
sherman


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

2.39 around here. It jumped 15 cents overnight. Crude was on the market for 48.22.
Todays paper had a big story about the pay increases for the CEO's at Marathon. Most doubled!


----------



## croppie1 (Mar 1, 2014)

Now we know why gas is always higher in Findlay right Ress


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

well i ended up paying 2.19 at the sheetz on 82 here where i live in twinsburg. around 51 bucks total for a tank....im not complaining, better than paying $80 or more for a fill up.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

hardwaterfan said:


> well i ended up paying 2.19 at the sheetz on 82 here where i live in twinsburg. around 51 bucks total for a tank....im not complaining, better than paying $80 or more for a fill up.


Yep! Might as well like it while you got it. Yet, it make me long for the days when I could throw 2 or 3 bucks in the tank and cruise all day! But that was was many, many, many, many, many moon ago!


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

gas was cheap at 1.99 a gallon 2 days ago but jumped to 2.36 overnight. we seen some stations raising prices so I filled my truck for 2.03 a gallon. it only took 21 gallon to fill the truck. so I saved 6.93 on the tank. I would really like to see it get below 2.00 and stay there this summer.

my old motorhome only gets about 6 mpg so when we make our trip to erie .20 to .50 cents a gallon can really make a difference in our costs. not counting boat gas to troll.
sherman


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

Bunch of crapp-2.49 now around here. There is a Mobil station that stays at a level price. Sometimes when the price drops 2 or 3 cents a day they don't budge, so their a bit high but when the price jumps they don't move. I like that approach.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

yea it just don't look like its going to get back below 2.00 a gallon. I came down to a little place called Jamestown Tn 2 weeks ago and gas here was 2.09 a gallon. the cheapest we seen on our trip. today it is 2.37 a gallon.

can someone tell me the reason gas goes down 1 or 2 cents at a time but has no problem jumping 10 or even 20 or 30 cents??
sherman


----------



## FOSR (Apr 16, 2008)

It jumped here yesterday, some places were $2.59 while the places across the street were still $2.29.


----------



## BlueMax (Dec 3, 2006)

sherman51 said:


> yea it just don't look like its going to get back below 2.00 a gallon. I came down to a little place called Jamestown Tn 2 weeks ago and gas here was 2.09 a gallon. the cheapest we seen on our trip. today it is 2.37 a gallon.
> 
> can someone tell me the reason gas goes down 1 or 2 cents at a time but has no problem jumping 10 or even 20 or 30 cents??
> sherman


Cause you are a pessimist.... thought a little humor might help this am. It swings equally in both directions.


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

oil was around $44, now its up to 57 or so. up 19 percent over the past month.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

BlueMax said:


> Cause you are a pessimist.... thought a little humor might help this am. It swings equally in both directions.


believe it or not, but I can take a joke just not when it takes money out of my pocket, LOL. I know most of us are a little anxious about what gas is going to cost this fishing season.

and what hardwaterfan said answers my question.
sherman


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

My mistake- gas is 2.59. One station is already down ti 2.54 after less than a day.


----------



## BlueMax (Dec 3, 2006)

Station up the road dropped price $.30 gallon today. Down to $2.25 as it was about one week ago or so.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

gas here in Muncie In is creeping its way back down. it was down to 2.42 yesterday and its down to 2.39 today.
sherman


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

sherman51 said:


> gas here in Muncie In is creeping its way back down. it was down to 2.42 yesterday and its down to 2.39 today.
> sherman


well I guess I got ahead of myself. it jumped up to 2.57 a gallon today


----------



## Harbor Hunter (Aug 19, 2007)

sherman51 said:


> well I guess I got ahead of myself. it jumped up to 2.57 a gallon today


$2.79 a gallon in Mansfield today!


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

gas prices here have been going up and down for awhile now. but more up than down from the times when it was below 2.00 a gallon. the other day it was back up to 2.69 but dropped to 2.58 yesterday. by the time I go fishing on erie in july or aug it may be back up to 3.00+. I would be happy if it levels off a little over 2.00 a gallon. just 50 cents a gallon will save me 58.00 on the trip.

my old motorhome only gets about 6 mpg and its a 700 mile round trip for me to go to Geneva, so 50 cents can make a big difference to me on the trip. then I use my big motor for trolling and that takes a lot of gas. and we fish every day we can for the 2 weeks we are there. so your talking about 100.00 more for boat gas at 50 more cents on the gallon. 158.00 doesn't seem like much to some people but its a lot of money for me. but at 2.58 a gallon its still 1.00 less than last year. so I guess I shouldn't really complain for now.
sherman


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

sherman51 said:


> gas prices here have been going up and down for awhile now. but more up than down from the times when it was below 2.00 a gallon. the other day it was back up to 2.69 but dropped to 2.58 yesterday. by the time I go fishing on erie in july or aug it may be back up to 3.00+. I would be happy if it levels off a little over 2.00 a gallon. just 50 cents a gallon will save me 58.00 on the trip.
> 
> my old motorhome only gets about 6 mpg and its a 700 mile round trip for me to go to Geneva, so 50 cents can make a big difference to me on the trip. then I use my big motor for trolling and that takes a lot of gas. and we fish every day we can for the 2 weeks we are there. so your talking about 100.00 more for boat gas at 50 more cents on the gallon. 158.00 doesn't seem like much to some people but its a lot of money for me. but at 2.58 a gallon its still 1.00 less than last year. so I guess I shouldn't really complain for now.
> sherman


----------



## shwookie (Jun 15, 2007)

Paid 2.99 today for some reason... Premium, but still.


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

shwookie said:


> Paid 2.99 today for some reason... Premium, but still.


Holiday weekend coming up! The most travelled holiday of the year! Coincidence gas prices are rising!


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

polebender said:


> Holiday weekend coming up! The most travelled holiday of the year! Coincidence gas prices are rising!


We have a Marathon at 2.74 and another at 2.59. It is dropping fast though. On a side note, a new car wash in town, Checkers, opened and have been giving away free 14 dollar car washes. I asked the greeter how many have they done? His answer, 600 a day and today nearly 750!


----------



## shwookie (Jun 15, 2007)

polebender said:


> Holiday weekend coming up! The most travelled holiday of the year! Coincidence gas prices are rising!


Funny enough I read that the US had an 80 year high of reserves and the Arabs were running a 30 billion dollar deficit annually to drive out competition. So much for supply and demand. Call me a conspiracy nut, but I firmly believe its just profiteering by gas stations, suppliers and speculators as they don't want to lose the profits they have gotten used to in recent years. 
My car takes premium gas, its always been 20 cents more per gallon than the regular they advertise on the sign. Sometime in the recent past its changed to 30 cents more. Every grade used to be spread out by 10 Cents, now its 15 cents.


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

A BP here has premium gas 50 cents higher- total rip off! It's the first time in a long time I've seen gas prices very so much station to station. Might be the start to GAS WARS!!!!


shwookie said:


> Funny enough I read that the US had an 80 year high of reserves and the Arabs were running a 30 billion dollar deficit annually to drive out competition. So much for supply and demand. Call me a conspiracy nut, but I firmly believe its just profiteering by gas stations, suppliers and speculators as they don't want to lose the profits they have gotten used to in recent years.
> My car takes premium gas, its always been 20 cents more per gallon than the regular they advertise on the sign. Sometime in the recent past its changed to 30 cents more. Every grade used to be spread out by 10 Cents, now its 15 cents.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

filled up in Muncie for 2.57 a gallon got to this little place in Tn called Jamestown and wall mart has it for 2.43 a gallon. gas was all over the place coming down. 2.79 down to 2.49 but I waited until I got here because gas is usually a little cheaper here.
sherman


----------



## Lucky Touch Charters (Jun 19, 2011)

shwookie said:


> Funny enough I read that the US had an 80 year high of reserves and the Arabs were running a 30 billion dollar deficit annually to drive out competition. So much for supply and demand. Call me a conspiracy nut, but I firmly believe its just profiteering by gas stations, suppliers and speculators as they don't want to lose the profits they have gotten used to in recent years.
> My car takes premium gas, its always been 20 cents more per gallon than the regular they advertise on the sign. Sometime in the recent past its changed to 30 cents more. Every grade used to be spread out by 10 Cents, now its 15 cents.


big oil companies=big profits, small gas stations=small profits. the gas station itself makes very little if anything off the sale of the gas. they make their money on merchandise. this why all of the remaining gas stations are big stores instead of those old small stores with no merchandise inside. 

It is definitely profiteering for the big oil companies


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

offshore24 said:


> big oil companies=big profits, small gas stations=small profits. the gas station itself makes very little if anything off the sale of the gas. they make their money on merchandise. this why all of the remaining gas stations are big stores instead of those old small stores with no merchandise inside.
> 
> It is definitely profiteering for the big oil companies


your absolutely right, the big oil companies are making a killing. you all know with the amount of oil on the market theres just no reason for these gas prices.


----------



## weekend angler (Dec 31, 2011)

I don't get it, yesterday gas was $2.54 on way to work and $2.69 on way home this afternoon it's $2.99 what gives


----------



## Tightlines (Jun 29, 2012)

weekend angler said:


> I don't get it, yesterday gas was $2.54 on way to work and $2.69 on way home this afternoon it's $2.99 what gives


Gas was 2.39 yesterday. This morning way to work it was 2.59. On the way home from work it was 2.99. I drove through 3 different towns/cities today and they were all 2.99. A refinery in chicago is the problem.... Funny how that works being just yesterday i heard the US is increasing oil production.


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

> *Indiana refinery woes may hike gas prices by 30 cents-$1*
> http://www.freep.com/story/money/business/michigan/2015/08/12/gas-prices-increase/31533529/


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Yes gas in Chesterland went from 2.29 to 2.59 in 4 hours.


----------



## spikeg79 (Jun 11, 2012)

Yeah heard on the news about it and checked Gasbuddy this morning, highest price in Toledo is 2.94


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

Thought I would bring this back up again, kind of interesting prices in different areas.

Paid 1.80/9 yesterday at a Marathon here in Findlay. Couple other Marathons in town were 1.89 and 1.92.


----------



## The Outdoor Connection (Jan 21, 2012)

ress said:


> Thought I would bring this back up again, kind of interesting prices in different areas.
> 
> Paid 1.80/9 yesterday at a Marathon here in Findlay. Couple other Marathons in town were 1.89 and 1.92.


$1.72 at Speedway, the company that drives the price around here in Dayton, and other stations have similar figures. This marks the first time that the price has lasted more than one day below 1.99. Previously it would flirt with minus two bucks for like 24 hours and then as if to tempt us it would rocket back up 30+ cents...not this time. Consistently down, way down for over a week, falling further everyday. Even terrorism on the world stage didn't spook the dropping. With a well placed Kroger discount its like getting fuel at prices of decades ago!


----------



## flyman01 (Jan 23, 2013)

$1.66 down here in Springdale area.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

I cant beat the 1.72 or the 1.66 but prices here in Muncie Indiana is down to 1.79. that's the cheapest gas I've seen in many a year.
sherman


----------



## FOSR (Apr 16, 2008)

Side note - I recently had this workbench made, and the question was what height to mount the shelf - so I had it sized specifically to clear these gas cans.


----------



## tandem (Apr 20, 2004)

1.65-1.62 last night in Sidney


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

$1.65 here in Cincinnati


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Tightlines said:


> Gas was 2.39 yesterday. This morning way to work it was 2.59. On the way home from work it was 2.99. I drove through 3 different towns/cities today and they were all 2.99. A refinery in chicago is the problem.... Funny how that works being just yesterday i heard the US is increasing oil production.


They can increase oil production all they want. What they haven't done is increase refinery capacity. You can pump all the oil you want, but you still have to refine it into gasoline and other products. Falling oil prices do help, but with the current refinery situation all it takes is one refinery going down, one little kink in the hose, and prices shoot right up.

So far the best price I've found around here is $1.89.9, but we do seem to lag behind the rest of the state.


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

Was at $1.73, now back up to $1.79 here in North Canton.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

The "analyzers" are saying down til "the Holidays"?, then back up. Something about more travel driving the "demand" up. Wish I had a sizable(yet portable) tank in my pickup bed.....


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

Filled up today for 1.70 a gallon at Marathon. All other places 1.99.


----------



## spikeg79 (Jun 11, 2012)

Yep some places still were $1.69 yesterday but most were $1.99.


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

We've got $1.89 right now around North Canton.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

filled up a few days ago for 1.81 here in Muncie Indiana. im sure its gone down a few cents in the last couple of days.
sherman


----------

